# JD 468 baler vibration



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Just bought a used 2007 John Deere 468 baler with mega wide plus pickup and silage special package, got it home and hooked up to tractor and I could feel a vibration in the tractor coming from the baler. Baler is in good condition, it has rolled 12,000 bales but been taken care of. I have found a few things that need fixing, but minor. Anyway, the vibration from what I can tell now I think is coming from the pickup, im going to tear it appart and check it out. It could be a bent roller, not sure, but seams to be coming from the pickup. I may remove the chain from the pickup and see if the vibration goes away without the pickup running.

Any ideas on this or sugestions on what to check out?


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

This is tough without looking at the baler and seeing it run. How bad is the vibration? Are we talking about a small vibration or a big one? Are the teeth on the pickup bent? Are they rubbing against the pieces that are between the pickup tines? I dont remember what they are called. The chain could be slipping on the pickup. Could have a barring out. There are ALOT of possible things.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

CockrellHillFarms said:


> Are they rubbing against the pieces that are between the pickup tines? I dont remember what they are called.


I think they are called strippers


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

well it's a big enough its felt in the tractor (JD 6415), but not so bad that you would think something about to fly out of it, I would not be afraid to bale with it right now like it is, but I just don't think it's right, my 535 and 530 don't have any vibrations like this.

Now I have discovered that there are what appear to be larger teeth on the ends of the pickup, and there are 4 guards/strippers that are bigger than the rest but they are scattered around the middle of the pickup, and I believe that should be on the ends, can anyone confirm? looks like someone took them all off and did not put them back on right. JD parts catalog show 3 part #'s for the guards/strippers. Also some of the teeth are bent and you can hear them rubbing.

Another thing I found, on one side of the pickup, next to the gauge wheels, there is a cap that covers like the center bearing of the pickup where the Cams are, there is 3 holes in it and looks like someone shot bullets through it from the inside and it now has bullet holes in it, so something in there came lose at some point and had no way else out but through that cap.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe better to yank the whole pickup out so you can work on it decent and see better.I presume you can do that on JD,thats what they normally do on a vermeer.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I havent done it before but I think u should be able to take the drive chain off of the pickup. Isolate it so u run everything but the pickup. If it doesn't make the noise then u know its not the pickup.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the pickup does not turn fast enough to cause a vibration even at pto speed. Check the driveline and your drawbar length first. Even greasing the driveshaft where they slide together on a 567 can cause a temporary vibration issue. Yes the wide strippers go out near the mega teeth.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

John Deere - Parts Catalog

According to JD part's site you have 4 of one kind, 6 of another, and 13 of another kind of strippers.

Should be 2 of one kind, then 3 then 13 then 3 then 2

You say they are scattered about but that doesn't seem possible unless a real idiot put them on. I believe one would really have to bend the crap out of them to get them to fit in the wrong spots.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

man of steel said:


> John Deere - Parts Catalog
> 
> According to JD part's site you have 4 of one kind, 6 of another, and 13 of another kind of strippers.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not someone put them on that way. I took a better look at it today and the 4 bigger ones that should be on the sides are sure enough in the center.

Ok I disconnected the chain on the left side (looking from front) that drives the augers and rotary drive and then the pickup and ran the baler and it's smooth as silk, so it's either in the rotary pickup or the main pickup. I'm going to take the chain off main pickup tomorrow and run the rotary drive and see what I get then.

Anyone got any ideas on what might cause a vibration in the rotary drive or the pickup, any common problems?


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

springhollowhayfarm said:


> Believe it or not someone put them on that way. I took a better look at it today and the 4 bigger ones that should be on the sides are sure enough in the center.
> 
> Ok I disconnected the chain on the left side (looking from front) that drives the augers and rotary drive and then the pickup and ran the baler and it's smooth as silk, so it's either in the rotary pickup or the main pickup. I'm going to take the chain off main pickup tomorrow and run the rotary drive and see what I get then.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on what might cause a vibration in the rotary drive or the pickup, any common problems?


The rotor blades can get bent. The strippers can get pushed up into the spring of the pickup teeth


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok here is what I know now. Removed the pickup drive chain and ran the baler with the rotary drive turning, and there is a small vibration in the rotary drive, there are a couple bent blades on it and one auger has a bent fin like a chunk got stuck in there.

Ok now for the main problem. Tore the whole drive chain side of the pickup apart and other than a large build up of hay and oil from the automatic oiler, everything looked good. So now on to the other side that has the dust cap that looks like its been shot. Tore that side apart and the main bearing (what was left of it) fell out in pieces. That hex shaft was just bouncing all around in there. There was only one steal ball of the bearing left, the rest came out of that dust cap at some point. The key and washers on the end were eat up, had to drive the key out with a punch.

Also the mega teeth are rubbing the inside of the smaller strippers that are in the wrong place making it hard to turn the pick up on top of the bearing being gone.

So I guess that solves the problem so now I go to the Deere place and spend some $$$ on parts. Now, all the cam bearings look good, but can y'all think of anything else to look for that could have been hurt or damaged by this bearing going bad?


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Seen that one before! My 567 was "setup by the dealer" and rented out before I bought it. When I got it home and ran it in the shop, it was making a loud squeaking noise and shook/vibrated the baler at low PTO speed. Since we were running it in the shop we could track down the issue which was the pickup hitting the strippers due to incorrect assembly, and we correct it, but out in the field I'm not sure we would have noticed it running at PTO speed across the ground. Problems like that will cause slip clutch and bearing failure, as you know. I would suggest that you check everything for spec. We check our baler for spec every year and we catch things that would more than likely cause breakdown issues in the field, but because we do the off-season maintenance we never (I'm knocking on wood) have in-season breakdowns. My suggestion is to get the tech manual for your baler and go though it checking everything for spec. It's not hard and the tech manual covers it all pretty well. Anything out of spec - you should figure out why and correct it as well as anything that might be causing it to go out of spec. We've found everything from bent gate latches to misaligned belts and everything in between running through the specs. And check those slip clutches. Guys set them to never slip as they start to wear figuring they'll trade the baler in soon, so why go through the time and cost of putting new slip assemblies in when you can just pull the spacers and crank them down. Then you get the baler and get a jam and if you're lucky slips the belts and if your not breaks the baler.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I ordered the Tech manual on CD, not cheap, but thought It might come in handy. Im just going to run throught the baler and check everything to spec that I can.

Anyone ever changed out one of the bearings on the on the Rotary drive? I know ther are 4 bearings on that shaft, two out side ones are piviot point on the pickup, and the other two are for the rotary drive, just looks like it might be hard to check them, I thought about going ahead and changing them out if not to much trouble, cause I can hear something when its running the rotary vs not. Bearings are $30 ea so I thought it might be better to change them now then wait till one fails in feild and have to figure out how to change it.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, 12,000 bales, and after $500 in parts, Bearing in the pickup is now repaired, hub and washers replaced, teeth replaced, strippers put back in there right places, three new chains, New Bearing in starter Roller replaced (just happen to find it going bad, was hard to tell until I took it out), Rotor blades bent back strait, Auger beat back out with sledge hammer, Two new bearings in each side of rotor auger shaft (they were good, but replaced while I had the rotor shaft out), some new plastic strippers for the rotor blades, Plastic Stripper mounts bent back straight with crowbar, lacing pins in belts replaced, and three weekends and hours looking at tech manual to figure all this out.

Now the Rotor auger shaft is warped just a bit, when you spin it by hand you can see it, but I don't think it is enough to hurt anything and it's expensive to replace. Also, when removing the pickup from the baler, the tech manual says to us a pallet jack to roll it out, well I'm a hay farmer and can't afford a nice smooth cement floor shop, so I have dirt gravel floor in my open shed, so I used a 3 point hitch bar to hook to baler so I could lift baler up and back the baler up over top the pickup that was jacked up on the ground. Was a bit tricky when clearing the shaft because the slot angels up and back about 2 o'clock. Two extra set of eyes works great with good communication.

Anyway here are some photos.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow that looked like quite a project.I would be a little worried about the auger wrapping if there are any sharp edges to snag on it.I had a problem once with just a bit of weld splatter.


----------

